# Anyone here use the S-P-S-9-S clock feature with their HDTV?



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I loved having the clock on the bottom right corner of my screen when I had a CRT TV. But I am afraid to turn it on with my HDTV in fear that it could cause burn in.

Anyone else feel this way? Am I crazy?


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> Anyone else feel this way? Am I crazy?


Mutually exclusive?

Sorry, couldn't help it . Burn-in would concern me for sure.


----------



## kiwiquest (Jan 17, 2002)

i use it...and never have had any burn in issues


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

kiwiquest said:


> i use it...and never have had any burn in issues


Great way to tell if you TiVo has a re-boot as the clock will go away with each re-boot.


----------



## RoyK (Oct 22, 2004)

Shouldn't be an issue except possibly if you have an older plasma TV


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

I use it. The only bad thing is it goofs up CC on Series 3/TiVo HD TiVos (not sure about Permiere). You have to turn them off/on again whenever you use the guide, go from live to recorded or vice versa, etc.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

nice! not sure how i missed this feature, but this becomes more relevant now with no time display on my new tivo. 

I don't think LCD's are affected by burn in.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

SO is the clock always on the screen?

I can always hit the info button to see what the time is on the TiVo. Plus I also have several Squeezeboxes that show a clock when not in use.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

aaronwt said:


> SO is the clock always on the screen?
> 
> I can always hit the info button to see what the time is on the TiVo. Plus I also have several Squeezeboxes that show a clock when not in use.


It also tells you how far into the recording you are and the TP fixed the 1 hour max that was on the Series 3 screen clock.


----------



## i2k (Apr 3, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> SO is the clock always on the screen?
> 
> I can always hit the info button to see what the time is on the TiVo. Plus I also have several Squeezeboxes that show a clock when not in use.


yes.
bottom right hand corner


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

How do you turn this on?


----------



## Dreamin (Sep 14, 2006)

Wonder when we'll get this clock:


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

blackngold75 said:


> How do you turn this on?


While watching a recording, press <Play> <9> on the Tivo remote.
When the code is accepted you will hear three 'bings' and the clock will appear in the lower right corner.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you. Sorry I didn't find this before I asked: http://tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=122090


----------



## jimsocks (Jan 16, 2004)

Use it. Grown accustomed to it. Miss it when it's not there.


----------



## bracoh (Jan 9, 2003)

That's awesome! Never knew about it. Thanks!


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

The only thing I don't like about it is when the progress bar is showing (like when paused or fast forwarding) it moves up above the bar (at least on mine it's doing that.) I just imagine that's going to annoy the wife.


----------



## Fist of Death (Jan 4, 2002)

I use it on the TiVo attached to our 40" Sony LCD TV in the bedroom - it's nice to have a viewable clock. Also, when it disappears, I know something has changed. I haven't observed any burn in.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

BlackBetty said:


> I loved having the clock on the bottom right corner of my screen when I had a CRT TV. But I am afraid to turn it on with my HDTV in fear that it could cause burn in.
> 
> Anyone else feel this way? Am I crazy?


You can't "burn in" a LCD, only CRT/Plasma. And (almost) all modern HDTV's are LCD.


----------



## matguy (Jul 20, 2004)

Ok, my wife officially hates the on screen clock (we have a regular red LED digital clock next to the TiVo box already.)


----------



## Rebate_King (Nov 10, 2004)

Fist of Death said:


> Also, when it disappears, I know something has changed.


Me too. Thats one of the things I love about having the clock on the bottom. Tells me when there has been a system reboot.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

crxssi said:


> You can't "burn in" a LCD, only CRT/Plasma. And (almost) all modern HDTV's are LCD.


Not exactly true. It is called "image Persistence"


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Andrel said:


> Not exactly true. It is called "image Persistence"


Regardless, I have not ever heard of that happening on an LCD.


----------



## Andrel (Oct 19, 2000)

crxssi said:


> Regardless, I have not ever heard of that happening on an LCD.


Happened to me on a computer monitor when I left outlook open and the screen saver did not kick in over a 4 days week end.

Here are a few links describing it

http://compreviews.about.com/od/monitors/a/LCDBurnIn.htm

http://www.techlore.com/article/10099/Do-LCD-TVs-Burn-In-/

http://gizmodo.com/292842/lcd-burn+in-exists-and-it-isnt-pretty


----------

